# Playing around...



## AdrenalineRush (Oct 18, 2006)

I just barely got my roll
Well, I got my first combat roll a couple weeks ago on the Grand and I still swam because I was in a hole
But once i got my roll solid I've been playing a little more...just some baby league surfing and attempting enders

anyone have any tips for enders?

we've been doing them on the ender hole on bridges (poudre, fort collins) if that changes any advice


----------

